# Corn stalk baling video today



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Baling today. I hope the YouTube link works.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Both the rake and the baler were moving right along.

How many acres is that field? How many rolls?

Nice video.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Wow, interesting kicker on the round baler. Those bales come out nice and easy and slow. That thing would work well on a hill...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

PaMike said:


> Wow, interesting kicker on the round baler. Those bales come out nice and easy and slow. That thing would work well on a hill...


Vermeer has had that kicker on the 5 x 6 since the M's came out in 05???


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I worked with NH back in 03 on a hydraulic kicker. They applied for a patent for it, but never went anywhere after that...


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Tim/South said:


> Both the rake and the baler were moving right along.
> How many acres is that field? How many rolls?
> 
> Nice video.


That was a small field, maybe 15 acres and only did 30 plus bales for them, but I was raking beside the baler and that doesn't happen too often so I took advantage of the opportunity.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice video.

I like how slow the bale rolls out & down ramp BUT I don't like the length of time to stop.wrap/eject bale/resume baling(around 20 seconds). I can do same function with my JD 467 baler making a 5.5 ft tall bale in 8-10 seconds. Granted Vermeer baler may be putting on more # of wraps as I normally put on 2 wraps but 2 more wraps doesn't double time stopped.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

They are probably running 4 wraps at minimum


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, the wrap cycle is about half of what it is on the 2756, and maybe 1/3 shorter then the 855. The issue with my Hesston is the belts won't start until the push bar is back to the home position and I've drilled out the orifices to speed up the process. Maybe I need to build a ramp instead.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Lewis Ranch said:


> They are probably running 4 wraps at minimum


I think I can put 4 wraps on a bale then eject bale & start baling in a lot less than 20 seconds.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> Nice video.
> 
> I like how slow the bale rolls out & down ramp BUT I don't like the length of time to stop.wrap/eject bale/resume baling*(around 20 seconds*). I can do same function with my JD 467 baler making a 5.5 ft tall bale in 8-10 seconds. Granted Vermeer baler may be putting on more # of wraps as* I normally put on 2 wraps but 2 more wraps doesn't double time stopped.*


"I normally put on 2 wraps but 2 more wraps doesn't double time stopped."

???? How could you do 2 wraps and someone else doubling that number not double the time stopped?
Using your figures: 8-*10* secs for two wraps would be 16-*20* secs for 4 wraps...wouldn't it?

Confused and under educated, Mark


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

No because the majority of the wrap and eject cycle is waiting on the door to open and shut.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Lewis Ranch said:


> No because the majority of the wrap and eject cycle is waiting on the door to open and shut.


DITTO 4 wraps of netwrap on a formed bale means bale in baler travels only 4 revolutions in baler after net has started being applied then bale is ready to be ejected..I think with my baler. I can put 4 wraps on a formed bale,eject bale & start hay entering baler in around 10-12 seconds.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

2.5 wraps on our Vermeer takes about 20 sec from start to finish. 10 to wrap and 10 to kick it out and close. Probably could speed up the hydraulics and make the gate faster but don't really see the need.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> DITTO 4 wraps of netwrap on a formed bale means bale in baler travels only 4 revolutions in baler after net has started being applied then bale is ready to be ejected..I think with my baler. I can put 4 wraps on a formed bale,eject bale & start hay entering baler in around 10-12 seconds.


Ahhh. that makes sense. On my string balers, the door open/close is a negligible portion of the cycle. When it begins to tie, I take a drink of water, look at the birds, check my email, take a nap, etc..., then open the door. I can start back into the windrow and begin baling again before the door is closed, so not too long of delay for hydraulics. It takes me almost as long to tie and kick a bale as it does to form one in good hay. If I remember right, it's nearly 2 minutes.

73, Mark


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

glasswrongsize said:


> Ahhh. that makes sense. On my string balers, the door open/close is a negligible portion of the cycle. When it begins to tie, I take a drink of water, look at the birds, check my email, take a nap, etc..., then open the door. I can start back into the windrow and begin baling again before the door is closed, so not too long of delay for hydraulics. It takes me almost as long to tie and kick a bale as it does to form one in good hay. If I remember right, it's nearly 2 minutes.
> 73, Mark


That's my kind of haying, enjoyable


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

How fast are you baling in that video? Looks like you are really moving.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Tx Jim said:


> DITTO 4 wraps of netwrap on a formed bale means bale in baler travels only 4 revolutions in baler after net has started being applied then bale is ready to be ejected..I think with my baler. I can put 4 wraps on a formed bale,eject bale & start hay entering baler in around 10-12 seconds.


What diameter bale? I've never run anything but 5x6 bale but I would assume it would take less time to wrap a 4x5 or 5x5 than a 5x6 if all other things are equal. Maybe I'm mistaken?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

With a 5x5, I am at 15-17 seconds, from clutch being pushed in to clutch let out, with 2 wraps. My guess would be 2-4 seconds more to get on the other 2 wraps (4 total) on a bale. But this is MY experience only. I use time from clutch in and out, because I am look at tractor moving (actual baling) time. If my recall is correct, I have about 5 seconds to stop tractor when alarm goes off (I am using auto wrap feature on a NH BR baler) and wrapping process begins. I have never paid attention to the wrapping, opening, ejection and closing times individually, however.

Larry


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

paoutdoorsman said:


> How fast are you baling in that video? Looks like you are really moving.


I think he was running around 8-9mph. I have pushed it to 13 occasionally, but that gets too hard on equipment in my opinion.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

stack em up said:


> What diameter bale? I've never run anything but 5x6 bale but I would assume it would take less time to wrap a 4x5 or 5x5 than a 5x6 if all other things are equal. Maybe I'm mistaken?


I set the monitor to start applying net at 66". by the time I stop the monitor shows 71" to 73". bales are 5' wide.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks good barnrope! You need a bigger rake lol! Is that a 1428? I run a 16 wheel Rowse and most of the time I wish I had more rake to slow even my pokey NH balers down . . .


----------

